
Passing the test and failing the interview - protomyth
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2012/11/04/test/
======
orangecat
A police department in Connecticut rejected candidates who scored too high on
an IQ test: <http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=95836>

